# Switching to Linux!



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

So after being a Windows guy from the beginning, I have finally decided to load my computer fully with Linux (I was running a dual boot system up to this point).

I will go with Pinguy OS which I think will be perfect for me since I am still a beginner.

If you have any great user guides or anything where I can learn more about how to use Linux it would be awesome if you could post them up.

So far with my Dual Boot I always gave up way too quick and just booted into Windows to do whatever I needed to get done, even though I like Linux more ... well, now I won't be able to switch to Windows when I run into any problems and will have to figure it out myself ... great way to learn!

Looking forward to some interesting reading materials!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Er... I'd recommened ubuntu over Pinguy OS for a beginner..


----------



## stargazer418 (Aug 21, 2011)

I agree that Ubuntu is much better for new users than any other distro. It has a familiar user interface and it even has an app store and music synchronization service.

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm a linux newbie and I'm using Linux Mint. It also uses its own app store and uses .deb packages

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## klinster (Jun 28, 2011)

I would suggest to use either Ubuntu or Linux Mint. They are both very much aimed at the converts and run smoothly.


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

Ooppss, saw it too late. I've had 0 problems so far with Pinguy, as a matter of fact, I think it's very easy to use. Learning 1 step at a time =]


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> I'm a linux newbie and I'm using Linux Mint. It also uses its own app store and uses .deb packages
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Linux Mint is based on Ubuntu er.well they appear to have Debian base now, but Ubuntu is based on Debian so anyway..its all the same. Linux Mint is great tho too


----------



## droidvirzi (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm a Linux mint newbie xD 
I junked windows seven I figure if I ever want to be a developer I better learn this now!


----------

